

What is Conversion Rate Optimization? - dudurocha
https://qualaroo.com/beginners-guide-to-cro/what-is-conversion-rate-optimization/

======
professorplumb
At first glance, the colorful layout (and the introductory tone of the first
page) made me think this was a brochure page for a company specializing in
CRO.

It's not - it's a comprehensive and detailed 12-chapter summary of best
practices and techniques. Stick with it, it's worth a read.

To the implementors: you may want to make it more obvious it's a full course,
with the chapter list (or at least next/previous) at the top or in a sidebar.
(I of course missed the "Chapter 1" badge and chapter list link when scrolling
through.) Great work!

~~~
seanellis
Thanks for suggestion. All that info is below fold. Agree it would help show
depth to move it up.

~~~
sharkweek
kind of reminds me of this guide to CRO but this one uses mostly external
resources as opposed to an all-encompassing guide:

[http://www.simplybusiness.co.uk/microsites/guide-to-
cro/](http://www.simplybusiness.co.uk/microsites/guide-to-cro/)

great work, super useful!

------
cosmie
This is an awesome guide! I particualrly love how thoroughly sourced it is,
and have found a few gems in those alone.

~~~
morganb180
Thanks @cosmie — we worked really hard to make it as comprehensive as we
could, and wanted to build on the work of lots of other really smart people
that have already put a ton of great stuff on CRO out there.

~~~
cosmie
Well you definitely succeeded. I love Chapter 4, as it aptly attacks the
rampant misconception that rote implementation of a bunch of UX modifications
is the epitome of optimization.

And thanks for keeping it not only comprehensive but objective, rather than
only emphasizing the portions pertaining to the services you sell. :)

------
psellis
Really great to have all this in one place. Thank you.

~~~
morganb180
That was the idea—glad it's helpful!

